# New  Fire  Water  Supply  Line



## north star (Oct 2, 2018)

*+ + * + +*

Greetings all !

I am reviewing plans for a military facility......The plans indicate
a new Fire Water Supply Line ( 6" ) that will enter the property
and then in to one of the facility bldgs.......I do not see any type
of "Shut Off Valves" from where the municipal water supply line
is "tapped" at the street, nor anywhere along the entire length
of the piping run........There is also a FDC line that will begin
close to the facility property line & be installed parallel along
side of the new 6" Fire Water Supply Line.......There are no
"Shut Off Valves" indicated on this piping either !

*QUESTION:*  Is it "required by Code" to have a "Shut Off Valve"
installed downstream immediately after the municipal line is
"tapped", and also, ...before it enters the facility bldg. ?  
If so, ...can you please provide the Code section or section ?

We are currently using the `15 I-Codes, and the Unified Facilities
Criteria ( UFC ) Codes.

Thank you for your assistance !

*+ + * + +*


----------



## Builder Bob (Oct 2, 2018)

NFPA 24, Chapter 6.....as well as the UFC for "fire" water supply. 

Referneced in http://www.wbdg.org/FFC/ARMYCOE/COETM/ARCHIVES/tm_5_813_7.pdf


----------



## cda (Oct 2, 2018)

Yes required see above


----------



## classicT (Oct 2, 2018)

Required as referenced above. 

From a practical standpoint, if not provided, how would you stop flow during a line break, faulty/damaged sprinkler head, sprinkler discharge after fire is out, etc.


----------



## north star (Oct 2, 2018)

*+ + = + +*

Much Thanks ***Builder Bob*** !

***Ty J.***, ...with the piping design as it is currently
indicated on the plans, the only recourse to the facility
personnel would be to call the municipal water
supplier and request a "turn off"........That most probably
would not be quickly, hence, that is why I have
requested assistance from the good people on this
Forum.

I will include the Code requirements listed above in my
Comments back to the RDP's.

Thanks again ya'll ! 

*+ + = + +*


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 2, 2018)

Our public works installs a shut off at the curb stop for all water lines including fire. All valves shall be monitored  
[F] 903.4.1 Monitoring.
Alarm, supervisory and trouble signals shall be distinctly different and shall be automatically transmitted to an approved supervising station or, when approved by the fire code official, shall sound an audible signal at a constantly attended location.

Exceptions:

1.    Underground key or hub valves in roadway boxes provided by the municipality or public utility are not required to be monitored.

2.    Backflow prevention device test valves located in limited area sprinkler system supply piping shall be locked in the open position. In occupancies required to be equipped with a fire alarm system, the backflow preventer valves shall be electrically supervised by a tamper switch installed in accordance with NFPA 72 and separately annunciated.


----------



## cda (Oct 2, 2018)

No back flow preventer required where it comes on property or elsewhere in the system????


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 2, 2018)

Not true
Check the plumbing code UPC requires them and
IPC Table 608.1 requires them


----------



## cda (Oct 2, 2018)

mtlogcabin said:


> Not true
> Check the plumbing code UPC requires them and
> IPC Table 608.1 requires them





It was rhetorical 

None was mentioned in all the pipe


----------



## cda (Oct 2, 2018)

Plus just to tap the city main

Seems like you need a valve in order to make the connection


----------



## Builder Bob (Oct 3, 2018)

need a tapping valve or a complete shutdown and have an installation of a tee installed - which never happens, tapping valves are almost always used on existing water mains.


----------

